# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Hỏi về cách đấu dây cho board này? Chim gõ kiến

## Hung rau

Xin cảm ơn anh em !

----------


## CKD

Cái này nó có dùng với controller của nó không?
Chứ nhìn cái board không thế này thì cũng chẵng biết đường nào mà lần.

----------


## thucncvt

> Xin cảm ơn anh em !


 Không nhầm đây là bo đệm của con DSC-901 của họ gõ kiến
 trước kia hay vọc nó 
 - trước tiên bác kiếm cái nguồn 5V cho nó 
chân nào  ghi 5v và gnd 
  Cặp chân XCW và XCP  cho tín hiệu step dir cho trục X 
 cứ như vậy cho trục Y Z
- con này biến tần điều khiến 0-10V và 1 cặp chân FWD+COM, chú y nối chậ COM vào gnd nhé để on off biến tần
- các chân XLMT YLMT XLMT là công tắc giới hạn cho 3 trục 

chú ý là em này có gõ home  nữa hình như là   là XEN YEN ZEN
 bác cứ thử xem thôi 
 em hay chạy ko cần công tắc hành trình nền chỉ dùng tới  3 trục và on off thôi  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

